# So day 3 of the dog show was GOOD



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Four day dog show in Chickasha OK this week!

On Thursday, my pretty little Sage went Reserve. 
On Friday, she went Winners for 1 point. 

Today, we showed both girls, Sage in American Bred and Carly in Open. It's a MAJOR. Takes 14 bitches to make a 3 point major. It's 14 bitches _on the nose_. Carly needs a major to finish her championship. Sage has no majors.

So, Sage wins her AmBred class (4 or 5 bitches in her class. I can't remember - it's all a blur). Then Carly wins her Open class (4 or 5 bitches in that class too). Oh dear. I now have 2 bitches going in for Winners. (okay so that's a good problem to have, lol)

It takes forever to decide Winners Bitch, but it goes to Carly. Woo Hoo!!
So we have a new champion!! :happyboogie:CH Lauremi's No Reservations

Sage went Reserve.  Okay, it's just a reserve, but a _major_ reserve. We're getting closer to a real major, lol.

Tomorrow is another major. I'm thinking it's Sage's turn!


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! She's a beauty!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a big congrats!!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! Now it's time to think about putting titles on the other end...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo-hoo is right. Congrats!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Big congratulations!!

krisk


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah!!!! You go girl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! 

*A rambling update on Day 4*

So today was good and bad, and definitely stressful. 

There are 16 bitches entered. It's another major. 
Carly finished yesterday, so we don't want to show her _unless absolutely necessary _to keep from breaking the major. I want Sage to win the major! (she had a major reserve yesterday).

One disastrous thing after another happened at this ring - one bitch excused for not wanting her teeth examined. Another bitch almost excused for the same thing. Neither one of these bitches have had an issue before with this - it was _definitely_ a thing with this particular judge. But whatever. Our friend took a tumble in the BredBy class and really hurt her leg. And dogs were pooping in the ring! Good grief. Anyway, it was just a nightmare in the GSD ring. :help:

So anyway, Sage wins the AmBred class. 

We got all panicky when the one AmBred bitch was excused, and the other AmBred bitch almost excused. Uh oh. What if this judge goes nuts and breaks the major. So we decide to show Carly in her Open class. My handler picked up her number, and I raced to the grooming site to get her.

Well, Carly isn't groomed. At all. I jerk her out of her crate, snap a lead on her, and run to the ring, and hand her over to her breeder to take in the ring. 

_We don't want her to win_. My friend just lets her fiddle around in the ring. But Carly is a moving fool no matter what, and wins her class. Uh oh.

Sooooo. My handler goes back in on Sage, and my friend takes Carly in. There are some really nice bitches in there, but, you guessed it. Carly goes Winners AGAIN and gets the major. Eeek. Sorry guys. 

I guess she REALLY is finished, LOL. 

I'm done trying to make Carly look bad!  Guess we'll make a run for that Grand Championship.

(sorry for the play by play - I'm still shaking my head over the whole thing! "Hey remember that crazy weekend in Chickasha when we finished Carly?"...  )


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I still can't believe it, lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh too bad you couldn't get the win on the other one. But it sounds like you had a good day anyhow. Carly must be one awesome bitch. Congratulations.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please post photos when you get them .


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I get so anxious waiting for show photos. I want my photo NOW, lol!

I'll definitely post her "new champion" photo as soon as I get it...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

